# Hướng dẫn sử dụng và cất giữ cặp da cao cấp



## willxvnrao (4/10/21)

Hướng dẫn sử dụng và cất giữ cặp da cao cấp – Tùy từng loại túi mà bạn cần cân nhắc trước khi đúc đồ vào trong đó, với một chiếc túi quá bé thì không nên sản xuất hộp quà tặng tphcmcố nhồi nhét quá nhiều đồ dùng hay những vật có kích thước quá to so với chiếc túi vì hành động này không chỉ làm mất phom túi, hỏng túi nhanh mà còn làm bạn mất tự tin khi đối diện với mọi người cùng chiếc túi cồng kềnh này. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 – Những vật dụng có chứa chất lỏng hay mỹ phẩm nên bỏ riêng vào Xưởng sản xuất hộp quà tặngmột chiếc túi trước khi cất vào trong túi xách da để tránh việc đổ tràn làn làm ố bẩn lớp lót bên trong của túi. – Mua và sử dụng chiếc túi đúng với công dụng của nó nhé, bởi giờ có rất nhiều loại túi chuyên dụng như cặp đựng tài liệu, túi đựng ipad, laptop, hay túi đi du lịch,… – Khi không sử dụng đến túi trong 1 thời gian dài bạn nên nhét giấy báo, giấy ăn, hoặc miếng xốp vào trong túi để phom túi giữ được dáng như lúc ban đầu mới mua. Nhớ là tháo dây đeo và cất vào trong túi nhé, bọc túi bằng nilon hoặc túi vải rồi đặt vào góc tủ thay vì vứt lung tung, hoặc treo khắp tường nhé. Cặp da nam cao cấp – Bảo vệ da bằng dung dịch chuyên dụng Ngay khi bạn mua túi về bạn có thể mua kèm luôn lọ dung dịch bảo vệ da, kem dưỡng ẩm đặc biệt cho da hoặc có thể mua tại cửa hàng thuốc và thực hiện lau trên bề mặt da ít nhất 2-3 tháng 1 lần đều đặn sẽ làm da túi được hồi xuân thường xuyên, dẻo dai, bóng đẹp như lúc mới mua và hạn chế các vết nứt nổ. Cặp da nam cao cấp – Xử lý các vết bẩn – Nếu bị dính những vết mực nên xử lý chúng ngay lập tức bằng một cục tẩy để tẩy ngay tức khắc, nhưng cần trà gọn gàng theo vết mực để tránh bị loang rộng khó tẩy hơn. Chẳng may bạn để vết mực khô rồi mà không xử lý được thì nên mua những sản phẩm đặc biệt chuyên loại bỏ vết bẩn trên da. – Các vết dầu mỡ hoặc thức ăn bám vào túi chỉ có cách rắc bột ngô, bột làm bánh hoặc phấn bảng lên vùng bị dính mỡ rồi chà xát bằng tay để bột thấm hết dầu đi và lau lại bằng miếng vải sạch khô nhé. – Dính vết bẩn đất cát thì bạn cứ để khô tự nhiên, lau lại bằng khăn ẩm rồi lau sạch thêm 1 lần nữa bằng khăn khô là sạch bong luôn. – Đối với các vết bẩn cứng đầu thực sự hãy thử kết hợp một chút xi đánh giày cùng màu với túi xách da của bạn và đánh bóng một lượng nhỏ trong những khu vực dính bẩn. Cặp da nam cao cấp – Khử mùi túi Nếu túi của bạn có mùi khó chịu, có thể dùng chất tẩy mùi, nhưng tránh việc sử dụng các chất tẩy như dung môi hoặc bình xịt mùi mạnh, vì chúng có thể làm hỏng màu sắc của túi và thậm chí gây hỏng da trong một số trường hợp. Hãy đặt một hộp bột nở cẩn thận trong túi của bạn, và để trong 24 giờ. Các hạt bột nở sẽ hấp thụ hết mùi hôi khó chịu này. Lưu ý: – Hạn chế để túi da tiếp xúc trực tiếp với ánh nặng mặt trời sẽ làm màu da mờ dần và bong tróc, nổ da – Nếu túi bị dính mưa ẩm ướt nên vứt hết đồ trong túi ra và sấy khô ở nhiệt độ vừa phải, rồi để túi nơi thoáng mát có gió nhé. – Không nên tự động dùng các hóa chất hay các chất tẩy rửa có – Sử dụng hạt hút ẩm cho túi xách để tránh làm hỏng da – Hãy mang đến các cơ sở chuyên nghiệp về da nếu không tự xử lý được. Trên đây là những cách bảo quản túi xách da hiệu quả mà bạn nên áp dụng ngay cho chiếc túi của mình đúng quy trình nhé, và đó sẽ là chiếc túi có tuổi đời bên lâu nhất đó. Cách bảo quản Cặp da nam cao cấp hiệu quả Có rất nhiều loại túi xách nam khác nhau và mỗi loại lại có cách bảo quản riêng. Bạn đã biết cách chăm sóc chiếc túi của mình chưa? Để chọn được chiếc Cặp da nam cao cấp phù hợp: – Hãy luôn giữ phong cách thường ngày cũng như màu sắc ưa thích của bạn. Sau đó chọn một chiếc túi có thể phù hợp với đa số quần áo trong tủ đồ của bạn. – Hãy lưu ý về kích cỡ bạn cần, đừng bị cám dỗ bởi những chiếc túi nhỏ gọn khi bạn đang cần mang rất nhiều thứ. – Công việc của bạn là gì? Nhân viên công sở: Hãy chọn túi satchel, messenger hoặc cặp da. Phóng viên ảnh: Một chiếc ba lô đựng được laptop, máy ảnh và ống kính máy ảnh. Vận động viên: Túi duffle là lựa chọn tuyệt vời. Đừng bao giờ mua một chiếc túi mà bạn không có cơ hội sử dụng nó! – Lên kế hoạch trước: Nếu bạn thường di chuyển hay đi bộ thì ba lô hoặc một chiếc túi có dây đeo sẽ phù hợp hơn loại túi chỉ có quai cầm. Làm thế nào để chăm sóc chiếc Cặp da nam cao cấp của bạn? Nếu bạn đã đầu tư kha khá cho chiếc túi xách của mình, hãy học cách bảo quản nó là điều cần thiết. Thay vì tốn thêm tiền cho các dịch vụ chăm sóc túi chuyên nghiệp, những lời khuyên sau đây sẽ giúp bạn có thể thực hiện tại nhà. 1. Cặp da nam cao cấp – Chất liệu da – Trộn nước xà phòng loãng với nước ấm, dùng miếng vải mềm lau sạch bụi bên ngoài túi (dùng chất tẩy chuyên dụng cho da khi cần lau các vết bẩn cứng đầu). – Lau khô bằng khăn mềm để tránh làm hỏng da. – Đừng bao giờ sử dụng các loại khăn giấy ướt vì chúng đã có chất tẩy, rất dễ làm hỏng da. – Trước khi lau chùi, nên thử tại một điểm nhỏ trước, sau đó mới lau ở diện rộng để đảm bảo chất lau chùi phù hợp với da. – Đặt một túi nhỏ baking powder (bột nở) trong chiếc túi của bạn và để nó trong 24 giờ để hấp thụ hết các mùi khó chịu. 2. Cặp da nam cao cấp – Chất liệu canvas – Nhẹ nhàng dùng một miếng vải ẩm thoa lên bề mặt túi (không chà xát mạnh vì có thể khiến các vết bẩn loang ra) – Sử dụng một lượng nhỏ dầu gội đầu dành cho trẻ em để loại bỏ bụi bẩn cứng đầu, sau đó sử dụng một miếng vải sạch để loại bỏ lượng dầu gội dư ra. – Không được ngâm túi trong nước. – Để loại bỏ vết mực: trộn kem đánh răng và baking soda, sau đó dùng bàn chải đánh răng ẩm chà nhẹ nhàng hỗn hợp trên lên vết bẩn. Lặp lại hai hoặc ba lần rồi lau lại với nước sạch. 3. Cặp da nam cao cấp – Chất liệu da lộn – Tránh sử dụng nước vì nó có thể ảnh hưởng đến màu sắc và kết cấu của da lộn. Bạn nên làm sạch túi bằng cách đặt nó trên hơi nước. – Chà túi bằng bàn chải dành cho da lộn, nếu không có bàn chải kiểu này, hãy dùng một cục tẩy hoặc móng tay gảy nhẹ vết bẩn trên bề mặt túi. – Làm ẩm miếng vải mềm với giấm trắng và nhẹ nhàng chà xát để loại bỏ vết bẩn cứng đầu. – Nếu chiếc túi của bạn bị bẩn một mảng lớn, hãy đắp một miếng vải sạch lên trên, sau đó rải phấn bột để tẩy nó. – Đầu tư một chai xịt bảo vệ da lộn để ngăn chặn các vết bẩn bên ngoài. Cách chọn Cặp da nam cao cấp phù hợp với hoàn cảnh Cho dù được thiết kế nhằm mục đích chứa đựng vật dụng nhiều hơn hay đơn giản chỉ để góp phần hoàn thiện tổng thể bộ trang phục, thì những chiếc túi cũng đang dần trở thành một yếu tố không thể thiếu trong tủ quần áo của đàn ông. Chưa bao giờ thời trang dành cho nam giới lại phát triển mạnh mẽ và phân hóa đa dạng đến như thế, có thể nhìn thấy rõ ràng nhất trong thế giới phụ kiện, đặc biệt là túi xách nam. Cho dù được thiết kế nhằm mục đích chứa đựng vật dụng nhiều hơn hay đơn giản chỉ để góp phần hoàn thiện tổng thể bộ trang phục, thì những chiếc túi cũng đang dần trở thành một yếu tố không thể thiếu trong tủ quần áo của đàn ông. Cặp da nam cao cấp – Túi tote nam tính Có lẽ vì kiểu dáng rộng và xách tay nên những chiếc túi tote trông rất giống túi xách dành cho phái nữ. Thế nhưng, đây lại là một món phụ kiện đầy nam tính. Những chiếc túi làm từ vải bố phối với chi tiết da là tuyên ngôn cá tính cho những anh chàng bụi phủi, trong khi túi làm hoàn toàn bằng da lại là món đồ tiện dụng cho chàng trai sành điệu. Túi tote thường được thiết kế rất rộng, nhưng đừng vì thế mà bạn cố nhét hết những thứ linh tinh khiến cho chiếc túi trở nên nặng nề và mất dáng. Đừng đeo túi lên vai vì quai túi được thiết kế để xách tay. Dĩ nhiên, vẻ đẹp cá tính của túi tote chỉ thích hợp với phong cách đường phố. Cặp da nam cao cấp – Balo thời trang Balo không còn là món đồ dành riêng cho giới học sinh, sinh viên nữa. Những chiếc balo đang ngày càng thời trang hơn, hiện đại hơn với thiết kế đa dạng, tinh tế về cả chất liệu lẫn kiểu dáng, là món đồ thể hiện rõ nhất sự kết hợp của tính ứng dụng và yếu tố thẩm mỹ. Các thương hiệu thời trang lớn đã bắt đầu chú ý đến loại phụ kiện này và cho ra đời những bộ sưu tập đều đặn hàng năm. Bạn có thể đeo balo khi đến các sự kiện không quá trang trọng hoặc phối hợp với phong cách casual. Không nên mang balo khi mặc vest vì nó sẽ làm nổi và nhăn phần đệm vai áo. Cặp da nam cao cấp – Cặp công sở sành điệu Cũng giống như việc trang phục công sở đã trở nên thoải mái hơn trong những năm qua, những chiếc cặp da không còn gói gọn trong kiểu dáng vuông vức, phẳng phiu, đen tuyền nhàm chán mà biến hóa ấn tượng với họa tiết, màu sắc, chi tiết kim loại nổi bật. Chất liệu da bóng là một trong những xu hướng lớn của mùa này mà tiêu biểu là các thiết kế túi xách nam của Bottega Veneta, Thom Browne, Balenciaga và Berluti. Nếu đã lựa chọn một chiếc cặp da họa tiết, tốt nhất bạn nên kết hợp với trang phục giản dị. Hãy đầu tư vào một sản phẩm làm từ vải da tuyệt đẹp và sổ bìa da cao cấp hcm bạn sẽ thấy điều đó không hề lãng phí. Không giống như T-shirt, quần jeans hay giày dép, một chiếc túi tốt có thể sử dụng trong rất nhiều năm và giá trị ngày càng tăng theo thời gian. Nếu bảo quản tốt, đôi khi một chiếc túi da còn có tuổi thọ lâu đời hơn chính tuổi thọ của bạn, đó là lý do vì sao có những chiếc rương, túi xách, cặp da được truyền từ đời này sang đời khác.


----------

